# Webcam macbook pour video surveillance?



## yanouil (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, j'aimerais faire utiliser mon macbookpro pour faire de la video surveillance qt je suis pas là.

J'ai installer SecuritySpy qui marche bien. Sur mon MacBook Pro j'entre l'adresse local de l'ordi, puis le port choisi dans securityspy (8000 classiquement) et là dans safari je vois ma web cam. Mais maintenant, si j'essaye d'accéder à la web cam d'un autre aurdi sur le réseau ou en dehors du réseau, je ne vois rien, ca marche pas, la page internet ne se charge pas.

Je suppose que je doit paramettrer ma borne airport extreme? pour rediriger le port 8080 vers le MacBook Pro. Mais ca semble pas bien marcher...

Quelqu'un a t'il d'autre idée ou pourrait m'expliquer comment marche le mappage des port sur l'airport Extreme?

Merci bcp


----------



## StoneGuad (24 Avril 2010)

Salut, 
Je ne suis pas sûr de t'apporter solution, mais j'ai fait l'essai suivant chez moi : 
J'ai un Mac Intel et un iMac g5.
J'ai lancé SecuritySpy sur mon IMac intel.
J'ai paramétré  Setting > web server setup comme ceci : 






puis de mon autre Mac relié par Ethernet sur le même routeur, j'ai tapé comme url dans un navigateur : 
l'adresse Ip du MAc  qui a la Webcam:8000
soit:  
 193.68.0.15:8000

Et l'image de la webcam est apparue dans mon Firefox sur le G5.

Maintenant, j'aimerai qu'un  connaisseur nous explique ce que l'on doit taper dans son navigateur lorsque l'on est à l'extérieur de sa maison pour visu de la webcam.
Esty ce : 
Adresse IP sur le Net:adresse IP sur son routeur chez soi:8000   ?
soit : 
90.63.163.199:193.68.0.15:8000
Je ne pense pas.

Merci de m'expliquer.


----------



## yanouil (24 Avril 2010)

Ah bah je dois avoir un pb qqe part, car je me doutr bien que c etait comme ca.
Pour toi, de l'exterieur c'est :
90.63.163.199:8000
Cependant il faut que ton routeur soit bien configurer pour renvoyer les connexion ext vers le bon ordi (celui quia la webcam) et si je me trompe pas il faut revoyer le port TCP 8000 vers ton ordi : 193.68.0.15
Voila

ps : tu devrais peut etre masquer ton ip dans tes post. Si tu le veux j effacerais aussi ton ip publique


----------



## StoneGuad (24 Avril 2010)

Merci de ton attention concernant ton ps. Un reboot de mon routeur a changé mon IP...

Pour revenir au problème de base, merci de ta réponse. En fait tu m'auras aidé plus que je ne t'ai aidé.
Donc , le simple fait de router le port 8000 vers l'adresse Ip interne du mac concerné dirige la demande venant de l'extérieur vers celui ci... Je ne savais pas que c'était aussi simple et je m'interrogeais sur le "comment la demande extérieure faisait-elle pour savoir vers quel Mac se diriger..."

merci, donc...


----------

